# Have you voted yet?



## Medvedya (May 5, 2005)

Well, it's that time again, and although as far as this site goes, neutrality rules the day, the one thing I will say is that if you're over 18, British, and you haven't been to the polling station yet - why not?

Remember, that throughout history, people have _died_ to allow you to do this, and if that hasn't convinced you yet, bear in mind the Ancient Greek word for someone who doesn't vote was 'idiot' which is rather apt.

So get off your arse, and make your mark! It will only take you a matter of minutes, and is _your_ say in how this country is run.


----------



## plan_D (May 5, 2005)

I've voted! 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 5, 2005)

ME and lanc were working out that by the time of the next election, assuming it will be held May 2009, that lanc will miss the ability to vote by a month


----------



## plan_D (May 5, 2005)

I was 18 on 3rd April, I've only just caught this one by a month.


----------



## BombTaxi (May 5, 2005)

Thanks to my wonderful uni and a cock-up in getting me registered (which they claim is their responsibility), I have had a vote in a constituency 150 miles from me in which I havent permanently resided for 9 and a half years, and no vote in the constituency which I have lived in almost constantly for three years and which I plan to stay in when I graduate. I learnt of this situation at 10pm last nite, so I couldnt get back to my folk's place to vote there... God bless bureaucracy . I am utterly gutted I have missed my chance to vote


----------



## mosquitoman (May 5, 2005)

I voted at uni, back home is a safe seat


----------

